# Shit you’re not supposed to talk about.



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 31, 2021)

*Crime rates*​In the US you’re not supposed to ask questions about what race commits the most murders, rapes, and robberies, but it’s okay to say most serial killers are white, and that will get you a show on prime-time TV even if it’s bullshit (criminal minds).
*Racial replacement*​It’s not okay to talk about western nations’ populations being replaced by non-whites, but it’s okay to praise Africans for taking back their homelands from those evil European farmers (South Africa, Rhodesia).

*Hate crimes*​It’s okay to talk about white-on-black crimes, but if blacks commit hate crimes against Asians you better not mention race or you’re a white nationalist.

*Cultural appropriation*​It’s okay if every country ever uses white inventions, but if you wear that Chinese dress, or throw on a poncho on you might be a Nazi.

*Slavery*​It’s okay to talk about slavery, but you better not mention nonwhite cultures (Barbary pirate sex slaves, Mongol slavery, Liberian slavery)

Religion​It’s okay to talk about the crusades, but don’t you dare mention the Jihads or how every Jewish war in history has been a holy war.

*Wealth*​Lol, as long as you’re calling them white, we’re good goy.

*Ethnonationalism*​Bad for you, good for Jew, BiX NoOd mokucka, Israel forever!

*Sexuality*​It’s fine to be a(LGBTTQQIAAP) but don’t you dare to be a straight person (no offense to otherkin who don't like the term "person") who only dates the opposite sex.

*Genocide*​
You’re not supposed to ask why the Jews have gonocided most of the populations around them and then bragged about it in their holy books, but you can ask about the holocaust unless you ask the wrong questions and then you’ll go to prison.
​


----------



## It's HK-47 (Mar 31, 2021)

*Fight Club*​
You're not supposed to talk about it.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 31, 2021)

Reported. Enjoy your CIA black site, cuck.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 31, 2021)

Expurgate Contradictions said:


> Reported. Enjoy your CIA black site, cuck.


I mean... they all consented.


----------



## Bill Dauterive (Mar 31, 2021)

Yeah but what are we supposed to do about any of it? It seems like we're already fucked anyway. Even if you're a protected minority it's only a matter of time before they find something wrong with you too e.g. males of any race<females, religious beliefs. Everyone is fucked and honestly we deserve it.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 31, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> *Fight Club*​
> You're not supposed to talk about it.


I look around, I look around and I see a lot of you aren't following the first two rules....SHUT UP


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 31, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> it’s okay to praise Africans for taking back their homelands from those evil European farmers (South Africa, Rhodesia).


TBF anyone who's paying attention knows they'll all be replaced by chinks within the next century.
Chang is not going to let Jamal dirty up his new home.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Mar 31, 2021)

Bill Dauterive said:


> Yeah but what are we supposed to do about any of it? It seems like we're already fucked anyway. Even if you're a protected minority it's only a matter of time before they find something wrong with you too e.g. males of any race<females, religious beliefs. Everyone is fucked and honestly we deserve it.


The time for action was years ago, and it's too late to do anything now.
All anyone should be doing right now is making sure you and anyone you care about are OK as society keeps getting worse.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 31, 2021)

Bill Dauterive said:


> Yeah but what are we supposed to do about any of it? It seems like we're already fucked anyway. Even if you're a protected minority it's only a matter of time before they find something wrong with you too e.g. males of any race<females, religious beliefs. Everyone is fucked and honestly we deserve it.


>Everyone is fucked and honestly we deserve it
Yes
>Yeah but what are we supposed to do about any of it?
You do what you can, you leave what you can't in the hands of another and God.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Mar 31, 2021)

Bill Dauterive said:


> Yeah but what are we supposed to do about any of it? It seems like we're already fucked anyway. Even if you're a protected minority it's only a matter of time before they find something wrong with you too e.g. males of any race<females, religious beliefs. Everyone is fucked and honestly we deserve it.


How we fix this mess is another thing you're not allowed to talk about.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 31, 2021)

The High Prophet of Truth said:


> The time for action was years ago, and it's too late to do anything now.
> All anyone should be doing right now is making sure you and anyone you care about are OK as society keeps getting worse.





Vlinny-kun said:


> How we fix this mess is another thing you're not allowed to talk about.


1 Peter 4:6  For this cause was the gospel preached also to them that are dead, that they might be judged according to men in the flesh, but live according to God in the spirit.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Mar 31, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> *David Bowie Was Not Addicted To Cocaine, Indulged into Powdered Baby Powder (Semen), Powdered Baby Cum To Transcend Nirvana (The Band) and Become Throne. He imbibes his sperm and dies (Multipel). He does not die. He is achained to nnew flesh. Become New Flesh. Become New Flesh. Become New Flesh.*​I'm afraid of Amercians.
> ​


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 31, 2021)

@Seminal Ointments Lain 
Bruh the fact that you made this thread, makes my point far more than what I expected to make with my drunken shitpost.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Mar 31, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> @Seminal Ointments Lain
> Bruh the fact that you made this thread, makes my point far more than what I expected to make with my drunken shitpost.


What's your fucking problem?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 31, 2021)

Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> What's your fucking problem?


Apparently schizos, Jews, and non-whites.

Edit:
@Null forgive me for my drunken sins, but you really should see this shit.


----------



## ClownBrew (Mar 31, 2021)

This is pretty well thought out and rather neatly arranged for a drunkpost.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 31, 2021)

The term for this is Third Rail Politics. 









						Third rail (politics) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Mar 31, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> but it’s okay to say most serial killers are white


Do retarded mouth breathers still say this?
Do they not watch the grim snipers on the news??


----------



## MugolEx (Mar 31, 2021)

Bill Dauterive said:


> Yeah but what are we supposed to do about any of it? It seems like we're already fucked anyway. Even if you're a protected minority it's only a matter of time before they find something wrong with you too e.g. males of any race<females, religious beliefs. Everyone is fucked and honestly we deserve it.


Pray and hope we get Moldbuged lol. It's our only out at this point.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 31, 2021)

*Male Nature *

Men naturally want to be the heroic protectors who defend something that loves them. In some this manifests as as a dangerous desperation. This is where incels, religious extremists and ideological extremists come from. Similarly, failure to reach this ideal leads to destructive behaviors such as anti-women movements and simping. However, in some this manifests as fatherhood, selfless work, and legendary acts of heroism.  Men are naturally inclined towards selfless heroics, but also prone to failing and corruption. 

This is not to say that women cannot be heroic, but it is men who actively seek this out and react negatively the most to failing to achieve it. This topic is often framed in terms of status, or toxic masculinity, but its more than that and its inherent to the identity. However, its also a verboten topic.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 31, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> *Sexuality*​It’s fine to be a(LGBTTQQIAAP) but don’t you dare to be a straight person (no offense to otherkin who don't like the term "person") who only dates the opposite sex.
> ​


This is one of the weirdest changes, American culture used to almost entirely revolve around heterosexuality, go back and look at the 2000s and how hyper (hetero) sexual it was, Britney Spears, Paris Hilton, Jessica Simpson, Fergie, Victoria's Secret ads, Go Daddy ads, Carl's Jr ads, Girls Gone Wild, Spring Break in general, frat parties, Blind Date, pick up artists, hook up culture, The Girls Next Door, Playboy chic, booty shaking videos on BET (that might still be a thing), 1980s sex comedies getting frequent airtime on cable movie channels in the 2000s, sexy video game women, sexy comic book women, the list goes on and on, everywhere you looked was T&A, everywhere you looked was sexy men who wanted to stick their dicks in sexy women.

Then, in a flash, it was gone, now heterosexuality is in the same boat homosexuality used to be, relegated to the underground, oh sure, there might still be a Hooters in your town like there always used to be at least one gay bar even decades ago and oh sure plenty of heterosexual stuff can be found online, but it sure as fucking shit doesn't have the mainstream spotlight on it anymore, LGBT does.

Have you seen what a current Go Daddy commercial is like?


----------



## stares at error messages (Mar 31, 2021)

Race War 2024. It's coming. After 2024 the US will be suffering hyper inflation. Money will become worthless and there will be crowds of people who hate whites and asians everywhere. I predict at that point it will be very hard almost impossible to escape. (Claim asylum in Mexico. Great if you live on the boarder. (Most people don't live on the boarder.)) I'm calling Heltersklter when the blacks are going to kill all the whites and asians in America. Please get out for your own safety. I don't feel safe around blacks now with the riots and all. I think it can only get worse. People are really quick to violence and civil society is a very fragile thing you should not put your trust in.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 31, 2021)

*African-American Nativism *

Violent nativist attitudes and conspiratorial ideas are thriving amongst black people. More and more black Americans are believing in "melanin magic", joining groups like the Black Hebrew Isrealites/Nation of Islam, and actively hating the merchant class (Asians + ***). This recent attempt to frame anti-asian attitudes as mainly a white thing show that this topic is verboten. Its been going for decades.


----------



## furūtsu (Mar 31, 2021)

stares at error messages said:


> Race War 2024. It's coming. After 2024 the US will be suffering hyper inflation. Money will become worthless and there will be crowds of people who hate whites and asians everywhere. I predict at that point it will be very hard almost impossible to escape. (Claim asylum in Mexico. Great if you live on the boarder. (Most people don't live on the boarder.)) I'm calling Heltersklter when the blacks are going to kill all the whites and asians in America. Please get out for your own safety. I don't feel safe around blacks now with the riots and all. I think it can only get worse. People are really quick to violence and civil society is a very fragile thing you should not put your trust in.


Whitey is still the majority, I'm pressing X on it being this soon and this drastic.

Replacement is supposed to be a demoralizing, painful stagnation. Death by a thousand slow cuts. If ((they)) blow their load and cause outright Helterskelter this quickly whitey will actually still have half a nutsack and will revolt, if only out of a primal sense of self-preservation.

I dunno about hyperinflation either. Depends on if the rest of the world (mostly China) cares to bail us out like they did Japan in their recession. China also needs us to buy their shit, for now. I can see them facilitating our economic collapse so they can take over but I'm not sure it'd be _that_ soon.


----------



## Odnovo (Mar 31, 2021)

As a general rule, you can't really say anything that would make anyone burst out laughing due to any kind of release of nervous tension, such as tell a joke that is risque and socially questionable, and yet there is absolutely no way to deny that it is true, even internally. People have more or less lost their sense of humor due to the fact that they see "being offended" as being some sort of moral strength, which is also why you rarely see anyone being openly sarcastic these days because despite the fact that snarky fat women specialized in that, it still required a sense of humor, and most of those women became SJWs.



furūtsu said:


> Replacement is supposed to be a demoralizing, painful stagnation. Death by a thousand slow cuts.


I think that it depends on the nature of it, and the intent of the ones who are replacing. Muslims, on the whole, are malevolent and are invading Europe with malevolent intentions, so as such yes, I would say that in that particular case, it is demoralizing and painful. Hispanics are not usually malevolent (although some are) and they do not seem to be invading America with malevolent intentions (again, some are), so in that case it just comes off as being moderately annoying and somewhat concerning. Maybe it is because it has been happening on-and-off for decades, I don't know, but it doesn't feel the same.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Mar 31, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> *Male Nature *



I have always found the lack of a true outlet for this to be one of the biggest nails in the coffin for modern society, and possibly humanity at large. Men have always needed a hill to climb, and there simply are none. At least, none that are within grasp. The feminization of western society has turned the world into a padded cell for anyone with a strong sense or moral duty, or ambition. Simply put, it's not just "not a man's world anymore", it's a world that is actively hostile towards all but the weakest, lowest T, men. That's not incel rhetoric, it's fact. I wouldn't have minded fighting in a war that was just. I wouldn't have minded a moustache-twirling villain to vanquish. My brain tells me to stop evil from taking root, but the only evil I see, comes from the people I'm supposed to consider my countrymen. I can't begin to tell you how shitty that is.

Now there is only one political zeitgeist left that won't get you cancelled by acid-spitting moral gatekeepers, busybodies, and generally, just the fucking worst people on the planet to be around, and this is quickly becoming a problem. A problem that is not maybe, not possibly, not potentially, but is _guaranteed_ to result in large-scale violence. You're a man in 2021, and the only party you're allowed to pick, is the one telling you to cut your cock off, deny yourself of your nature, deny yourself of your rights, let a bunch of morally ambiguous foreigners into your country, and force you to care about every single evil in the world, all at once, like some sort of psychopath. Would you not want to Minecraft these fucking "people", too? You're a man in 2021, and your only dating options are roast beef whores with spray tans, tattoos, dyed hair, or some kind of drug addiction, and even those options are off the table because you're being locked in your home over a Chinese virus that isn't actually a big deal. Would you not hate women, too? There will be men who are far less patient than I am, who will not put up with this anymore. Pendulum swings both ways, and the harder you pull it in one direction, the harder it swings back the opposite. I mean, either that or humanity is literally, actually, over, because these dumb motherfuckers are ruining everything.

As an aside, in regards to fatherhood being the solution to this malaise, I have to ask. Would you allow your offspring, the one thing you are supposed to love and cherish more than anything, to inherit this world? Like, holy shit, that's not just a bad move, that's mean-spirited and cruel. I'd want to at least see some light at the end of the tunnel before I bring another tortured soul into this absolutely cartoonish fucking farce of an existence.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Mar 31, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> The term for this is Third Rail Politics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread covers issues that are _so_ third rail that they can't even be _called_ third rail without personal harm coming to you.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 1, 2021)

One that nobody listed yet is discussing any sort of link between race and intelligence.

At least right now I'd also add: questioning received orthodoxy on race and gender. Like, if you were to say race doesn't exist, or that it exists in some other way than a 20th-century American would conceive of it, that'd be treading on the third rail. Similarly with gender, though there's still a bit more flexibility for reinterpretation if you're high on the progressive stack.


----------



## ClownBrew (Apr 1, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> One that nobody listed yet is discussing any sort of link between race and intelligence.



Funny part is that both left and right go just as nuts over this one. Leftos for all the usual reasons. WN types are just as bad though because they selectively allow you to talk only about the poorer results of Africans but then they lose their minds the second you point out that East Asians beat Caucasians by just as big a margin. Doesn't serve their agenda to admit out loud that their "master" race is mediocre rather than absolute #1. Maybe your race isn't a sped race but congratulations on that shining C+.

Mother Nature is one brilliant troll at times.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> This is one of the weirdest changes, American culture used to almost entirely revolve around heterosexuality, go back and look at the 2000s and how hyper (hetero) sexual it was, Britney Spears, Paris Hilton, Jessica Simpson, Fergie, Victoria's Secret ads, Go Daddy ads, Carl's Jr ads, Girls Gone Wild, Spring Break in general, frat parties, Blind Date, pick up artists, hook up culture, The Girls Next Door, Playboy chic, booty shaking videos on BET (that might still be a thing), 1980s sex comedies getting frequent airtime on cable movie channels in the 2000s, sexy video game women, sexy comic book women, the list goes on and on, everywhere you looked was T&A, everywhere you looked was sexy men who wanted to stick their dicks in sexy women.
> 
> Then, in a flash, it was gone, now heterosexuality is in the same boat homosexuality used to be, relegated to the underground, oh sure, there might still be a Hooters in your town like there always used to be at least one gay bar even decades ago and oh sure plenty of heterosexual stuff can be found online, but it sure as fucking shit doesn't have the mainstream spotlight on it anymore, LGBT does.
> 
> Have you seen what a current Go Daddy commercial is like?


you are such a wanker, pretentious and nostalgic for a shitty bygone era...



*anime?*


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 1, 2021)

death of chans said:


> you are such a wanker, pretentious and nostalgic for a shitty bygone era...


It wasn't perfect, but it was better than now.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> It wasn't perfect, but it was better than now.


no it wasn't you were just a retarded kid who wasn't aware, and now you're uh, a retarded adult?

*topic: retards...*


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 1, 2021)

death of chans said:


> no it wasn't you were just a retarded kid who wasn't aware, and now you're uh, a retarded adult?
> 
> *topic: retards...*


In some ways it was better, in some ways it was worse.

In some ways today is better, in some ways today is worse.

I hold a candle for the aspects of the the 2000s that I think were genuinely better than today, I also find everything from the 2000s, even the stupid shit, to have a unique charm today, that's just me.

The 2000s as a decade is just something I find personally interesting as a topic, others may disagree and that's perfectly fine too.

I will readily admit a lot of it is due to my age, I think everyone finds the time period when they were a teenager to be specially interesting to them, there's nothing wrong with that no matter who you are or what decade it is, every decade has interesting aspects to it.

Ok?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> In some ways it was better, in some ways it was worse.
> 
> In some ways today is better, in some ways today is worse.
> 
> ...


what about those dang dirty sjws?


----------



## Odnovo (Apr 1, 2021)

The only people who thrived in the 2010s were the ones who had no right to thrive.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 1, 2021)

death of chans said:


> what about those dang dirty sjws?


They're dipshits, but to be fair, so are the Alt Right.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Apr 1, 2021)

Junkies

These socio-economic victims of substance abuse are engaged in an eternal struggle for recovery. Bringing awareness to their plight shall not have overtones of shamefulness or discouragement. While their existence may completely rely on your charity or victimization, YOU WILL RESPECT THESE PEOPLE AS YOUR PEERS IN SOCIETY.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 2, 2021)

I can't tell if you're kidding or not.


----------



## Drain Todger (Apr 2, 2021)

Oh shit. Are we doing stuff that’s outside the Overton Window?

*Intelligence Agencies*

They violate our privacy by snooping on our communications, even going as far as to insert back doors into electronic devices to bypass encryption. They interrogate and rape people who are suspected of “terrorism”, a meaningless and nebulous charge that can be applied to anyone. In fact, a lot of people in Gitmo have no connection to terrorism at all; they were given to the US gubmint in exchange for bounties, and warlords scooped up random people off the street to obtain these bounties. Alphabet agencies traffic drugs across the border to fill their coffers with off-the-books money and fund militias and death squads. Gary Webb lost his life in an apparent suicide over his coverage of this. He was found dead, apparently having shot himself in the head. Twice.

Most milquetoast centrist neoliberals will simply have their eyes glaze over with non-recognition if you say any of this. Their brains, already conditioned to believe in the sanctity of our institutions, simply cannot comprehend the concept that significant parts of our government operate essentially as criminal cartels. Their typical counter-accusation of conspiracy fear-mongering is nothing more than the sunk-cost fallacy at work; they are too emotionally attached to the system to ever accept the idea that it must be dismantled.

*Military Adventurism*

Every single one of us has far, far more in common with a taxi driver in Baghdad than we do with any DC congressman or lobbyist. 

With that in mind, NATO countries have utterly fucking flattened large sections of the Middle East, funded rebel militias, framed dictators for using chemical agents on their own people, and created failed states with open-air slave markets. These wars have led to an ongoing refugee crisis that is flooding Europe with waves of traumatized immigrants whose culture fundamentally clashes with that of their new host nations. 

These wars were sold to the public in a number of ways, all of them duplicitous. Getting rid of WMDs that did not exist. Capturing or killing Osama Bin Laden, a boogeyman who managed to evade American intelligence for a decade despite hanging out in Pakistan’s equivalent of West Point. Ending humanitarian crises by displacing dictators who were allegedly harming their own citizens. 

The real reasons for these wars were far more mundane and less politically attractive. Maintaining currency hegemony, removing Israel’s regional rivals, and trying to bypass Gazprom by building a pipeline through Syria. Of course, if they just told people that, then these wars would be a lot less popular, of course.

Sarkozy was friends with Gaddafi and took Libyan money to fund his 2007 campaign. Then, Sarkozy decided to backstab him. Why? Because, Libya wanted to go off the CFA Franc. France has a long history of causing coups in North African countries that express a desire to be rid of the CFA Franc. Why? Because France forces them to maintain a massive 50% reserve of the currency in French banks. It was never about protecting people in Libya's streets from Gaddafi's wrath. America has never been invaded because some cop shot a rioter, and never will. 

*Elite Pedophilia Blackmail*

Jeffrey Epstein's little black book had people on both sides of the aisle in it. It had politicians, businessmen, and royalty. Everyone wants to point the finger and say the other side's filled with kiddie-fuckers, but it isn't even a partisan issue. Watching Prince Andrew sweating and sinking into his chair like a neckless little bullfrog during his interview should have made that very clear.



ArnoldPalmer said:


> I have always found the lack of a true outlet for this to be one of the biggest nails in the coffin for modern society, and possibly humanity at large. Men have always needed a hill to climb, and there simply are none. At least, none that are within grasp. The feminization of western society has turned the world into a padded cell for anyone with a strong sense or moral duty, or ambition. Simply put, it's not just "not a man's world anymore", it's a world that is actively hostile towards all but the weakest, lowest T, men. That's not incel rhetoric, it's fact. I wouldn't have minded fighting in a war that was just. I wouldn't have minded a moustache-twirling villain to vanquish. My brain tells me to stop evil from taking root, but the only evil I see, comes from the people I'm supposed to consider my countrymen. I can't begin to tell you how shitty that is.
> 
> Now there is only one political zeitgeist left that won't get you cancelled by acid-spitting moral gatekeepers, busybodies, and generally, just the fucking worst people on the planet to be around, and this is quickly becoming a problem. A problem that is not maybe, not possibly, not potentially, but is _guaranteed_ to result in large-scale violence. You're a man in 2021, and the only party you're allowed to pick, is the one telling you to cut your cock off, deny yourself of your nature, deny yourself of your rights, let a bunch of morally ambiguous foreigners into your country, and force you to care about every single evil in the world, all at once, like some sort of psychopath. Would you not want to Minecraft these fucking "people", too? You're a man in 2021, and your only dating options are roast beef whores with spray tans, tattoos, dyed hair, or some kind of drug addiction, and even those options are off the table because you're being locked in your home over a Chinese virus that isn't actually a big deal. Would you not hate women, too? There will be men who are far less patient than I am, who will not put up with this anymore. Pendulum swings both ways, and the harder you pull it in one direction, the harder it swings back the opposite. I mean, either that or humanity is literally, actually, over, because these dumb motherfuckers are ruining everything.
> 
> As an aside, in regards to fatherhood being the solution to this malaise, I have to ask. Would you allow your offspring, the one thing you are supposed to love and cherish more than anything, to inherit this world? Like, holy shit, that's not just a bad move, that's mean-spirited and cruel. I'd want to at least see some light at the end of the tunnel before I bring another tortured soul into this absolutely cartoonish fucking farce of an existence.



Embrace the Tedpill.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/national/longterm/unabomber/manifesto.text.htm
		




> 33. Human beings have a need (probably based in biology) for something that we will call the “power process.” This is closely related to the need for power (which is widely recognized) but is not quite the same thing. The power process has four elements. The three most clear-cut of these we call goal, effort and attainment of goal. (Everyone needs to have goals whose attainment requires effort, and needs to succeed in attaining at least some of his goals.) The fourth element is more difficult to define and may not be necessary for everyone. We call it autonomy and will discuss it later (paragraphs 42-44).
> 
> 34. Consider the hypothetical case of a man who can have anything he wants just by wishing for it. Such a man has power, but he will develop serious psychological problems. At first he will have a lot of fun, but by and by he will become acutely bored and demoralized. Eventually he may become clinically depressed. History shows that leisured aristocracies tend to become decadent. This is not true of fighting aristocracies that have to struggle to maintain their power. But leisured, secure aristocracies that have no need to exert themselves usually become bored, hedonistic and demoralized, even though they have power. This shows that power is not enough. One must have goals toward which to exercise one’s power.
> 
> ...



Our technology has made life way too easy. People don't have real goals anymore. In fact, they're not allowed to have goals. Having goals means affecting the real world in some tangible way. The wealthy and powerful elites and the bureaucrats who serve them would much rather that you vegetate in front of a TV screen or engage in some other surrogate activity rather than interfering in their designs. They see themselves as enlightened intellectuals, and therefore, they assume that they are the only ones who should be allowed to maintain our reality, and the rest of us should have no say in it at all. 

People complain about technocrats and busybodies taking over the reins of our lives and stripping our freedoms from us, but few make the effort to understand the methods and the circumstances - how or why they do it. The people who are already in power quite literally think that you are too dangerous, too unpredictable, and too uneducated to be allowed to express your own basic human desire for power.






The elites want you consooming because they want you distracted. They want you childless and politically impotent. A serf class that vegetates on the land and pays the rent of the owner class. With the inexorable rise of robotics and industrial automation, the elites will soon have their dream realized at last. A class of eternally youthful workers who never retire, ask no pensions, work unpaid overtime, and require no medical care. When the elites finish stripping every last natural resource from this Earth's surface to sate their greed, do you imagine that they will share the booty with you? Hardly. They'd love it if they could erase over 95% of the world's population and have the other 5% be them and their own bloodlines, enjoying the fruits of an automated workforce. You are nothing but an obstacle and a cancer to the people who rule us. They fulfill your needs only because they fear what will happen to them if they anger you to the point of violence. 

Why do you think they poison our food, our air, and our water? Why do you think testosterone and sperm counts are in such rapid decline? The answer should be obvious to anyone with half a brain. They are engineering infertility and docility into you so you can't resist them.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 4, 2021)

*Inheritable IQ*

It's okay to talk about EQ, many types of intelligence (despite both being rather poorly supported scientifically), but IQ is a topic that raises eyebrows. Despite both school testing and military testing containing what are essentially masked IQ tests. Talking about the inheritability is particularly uncouth.

*Male / Female differences*

Men and women are the same, but women are amazing, that's why they need extra help.

Trends in differences are also a verboten topic, as proven by numerous incidents including the firing of D'amore.

*Racial trends*

We are allowed to talk about the value of having different races, but there are no differences, or at least that's what we're supposed to act and talk like. Continuing the onslaught against biology, we are not allowed to talk about trends in physical ability, intelligence and also the very interesting but verboten topic of personality trends in different genetic groups. Sometimes you can "trick" people to talk about this honestly by just avoiding the word "race" but talking about the same concepts.

*Anything negative about vaccines*

I noticed this trend or the first time beginning in 2019, including on the kiwifarms, where even honest open ended questions were attacked and derided as if every vaccine ever was a complete success. It hasn't gotten much better since.

*The demise of western Democracy*

Russia hasn't had a semblance of democracy since forever.
The Netherlands has had the same prime minister for 12 years.
Germany has had the same chancellor for 16 years. 
The European Union in general is keen on thwarting every vote and punishing british subjects for daring to want to control their own destiny.
The US presidency has been juggled between two families for 3 decades with only brief intermissions; Obama that latched on and took Clinton on board, and Trump who was utterly destroyed by media and election fraud.

You can talk about how horrible brexit, but not about the establishment of an undemocratic superstate.

*Using climate to fund China*

For some reason China is classified as a developing nation when it comes to climate accords, which means that a wealth transfer from western countries to China is supposed to help fight climate change.

I found out a couple of weeks ago that the reason that importing chinese goods is so cheap, is that we have government subsidies, earmarked for climate to fund chinese imports, so that they send stuff here almost free of charge. But I'm a climate denier for saying so.

*Jewish role in WW 2*

They were only, and purely victims. There were zero reasons for disliking them and the headline of international jewry declaring war on Germany is one we best forget, as well as the role in the coup of Russia and failed coup of Germany.

*Lack of evidence of (mass) gas chambers*

The most embarrassing lack of evidence for gas chambers and even more embarrassing fabrications of evidence exposed. A complete attack on reasonability and a complete villification and persecution on anyone pointing out the complete inauthenticity of official sources on this subject.

*Assange*

You can talk about Assange, but not the implications. How an Australian journalist needed Ecuadorian protection for a decade from a combined Swedish, British, American task force for exposing truths to the public.

The free and open nations with the best press freedom, where Daphne Caruana Galizia gets killed by a car bomb after exposing the Panama papers and it's merely a footnote in the news.

*Seth Rich*

Yeah we don't talk about american whistleblowers murdered either. Nor Breitbart for that matter.



Drain Todger said:


> With the inexorable rise of robotics and industrial automation, the elites will soon have their dream realized at last. A class of eternally youthful workers who never retire, ask no pensions, work unpaid overtime, and require no medical care. When the elites finish stripping every last natural resource from this Earth's surface to sate their greed, do you imagine that they will share the booty with you?


look at the georgia guidestones


----------



## the fall of man (Apr 4, 2021)

Not a huge fan of the engineered decline of America, whcih includes the IMF planning to move their headquarters to China as we intentionally decrease American surplus productivity and artificially bolster China’s. It’s sort of genius to condition half the US population (the half that aren’t useful to global corporations) to desire meager UBI handouts paid primarily out of the pockets of the overtaxed middle class, so they can sit in squalor and sell their dignity to the panopticon while we rotate the status of ”lender of last resort” west for the next rotation.


----------



## Banditotron (Apr 4, 2021)

*Poop *

you may not talk about poop


----------



## Secret Asshole (Apr 4, 2021)

There is no privilege but class privilege.
Modern Society is built on shaming and humiliating others for the intoxication of power, to divide the lower classes.
The only color that matters is green. 
Progressivism and tolerance is a lie to separate the lower classes so they don't come after the monied interests of the world. 
The culture war is a lie whose only purpose is to kill creativity and independent thought. 
The denigration of institutions of science, math, art, music and literature is to decrease the intellect of society as a whole so they will be more easily manipulated.
There is only one party, globalism, who seeks to break down the powers of nation states and ensure a full destabilization of world powers, forcing them to rely on outside parties. 
People who can think critically and logically are dangerous to institutions and are slandered and smeared, which marks logical and rational thought for people to shame and feel power over.
The mob is a purposeful construct that acts as '2 minutes of hate'. It doesn't matter what the mob targets, as long as there is one, to make most people reliant on that feeling of being a part of something: stomping on someone helpless to oppose you.
Mercy and forgiveness have been abolished as concepts to promote hate under the guise of tolerance.
The road we are leading down is a dichotomy. The eradication of the middle class will make two classes: The takers and those who are taken from. 
The bread and circuses are stomping on the weak and self-abasement, reveling in your own self righteousness, becoming more important than even increasing your standard of living or fixing communities.
Most people have become narrsassitic caricatures of themselves, switching when it is convenient, unable to switch out for fear of not getting a rush of dopamine.
Technocrats, plutocrats and the ultra-wealthy have completely been disconnected for normal society for so long they barely can identify what an average person thinks or feels. They may as wel be aliens living on  another planet. They posses no loyalty to any nation state and simply serve their own interests. They move from one nation state to another, picking on their bones after they've extracted all the wealth from it. 
These people think  they are smarter than they actually are and will ensure violence, social instability, a lack of progress, a substantial decline in individual liberty, privacy, and mass increases in poverty until society collapses and generates a leader more horrifying than they imagine.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 16, 2021)

Societal truths.


----------



## lurk_moar (May 16, 2021)

We only talk about the Holocaust along with brief mentions of the Armenian and Rwandan  genocides.

The media barely talks about the Rohingya or Uighur genocides. 

Christians love to crocodile tears and say how persecuted they are. The reality is Muslims face way more persecution and hatred than Christians, but they just grin and bear it instead of whinnying like little bitches.


----------



## DeadFish (May 16, 2021)

In current day and year talking about politics is about how shitty things are or talk about how one might be able to hang a politician from a lamp post and get away with it

Both are terrible ice breakers and ought to be avoided if one is smart enough to know why.


----------



## ClownBrew (May 17, 2021)

The sheer number of people hinting skittishly at "the globalists" in this very thread, shows what we're _really _not allowed to talk about.


----------



## L50LasPak (May 17, 2021)

Having a negative opinion on anything is generally frowned upon. Even amongst other conspiracy nuts and political outliers. Seems nobody can abide a Doomer regardless of how radical their politics are.


----------



## Groon (May 17, 2021)

*Police Brutality*​
Mind you , there's nothing wrong with the police. It's not like they're kill people of all races everywhere, specially the poor.  You know, it's everything  a matter of race. They are violent with blacks only because white supremacy. Tony Timpa and other fucking crackers should check their privileges. Stop racism and everything will be fine.


----------



## Billy Beer (May 18, 2021)

Non-American, so YMMV

The washington sniper was funny.
any conspiracy theory that isn't modern-day political is brushed under the carpet or is teh aleyunz
Amistad was a crappy film with some funny bits.
But the biggest tabboo that you aren't allowed to talk about/not talk about is:

Not giving a fuck.

You cannot, not give a fuck. "What do you mean you don't care about BLM, are you racist?", No, i just don't give a shit. I'm here to laugh at the arguments and banter, i couldn't give a rats arse about any of it. I didn't give a shit ten years ago, why do i have to give a fuck now?

That mentality makes you a racist, homophobe blah blah blah.


----------



## SITHRAK! (May 19, 2021)

Poppavalyim Andropoff said:


> Do retarded mouth breathers still say this?
> Do they not watch the grim snipers on the news??


Ah, the Chosen People. Jews when they cure polio or develop revolutionary technologies, whites when they murder hookers or go on a shooting spree.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (May 19, 2021)

Just about everything deteriorating in our politics, including the era of cultural stagnation we are drifting into like the late 70s again.

Also:

The coming shortages, hidden by the lower demands during lockdown, hitting once the M0 money supply spiking was going to cause inflation in pricing anyway.​
The Omnipresent Propaganda normalizing their one allowable political direction, whether its at Democrat speed or Socialist speed.​
The end of American Exceptionalism has already past but the credit hasn't run dry yet.​
All men want to be men, except when they can't compete successfully and become embittered.​
If Hitler had won the war, they probably would have imploded in the 1950s and the world would probably be in slightly better shape by 2010 since the European Powers would have all been dismantled and the World Order they installed would have been destroyed allowing for an honest one to form.​
The meaninglessness of consumer materialism, the happier times when we still had spirituality and society promoted healthy lifestyles and demonized evil.​
The Amish wouldn't be allowed to form today, they would be picked apart by the Alphabet Agencies and the journalists but I repeat myself.​
'Whites when they hurt us, Jews when they help us'​
Whether white men should be in the military​
That we were happier when TVs cost $1000 but rent was $250/month and you could eat a meal for under a dollar and be full.​
That social thing, whats the name, when nobody is for a thing but media hacks and yet everyone then defends the policy because deep down democracy is a lie and all populism is manufactured?  Like with Domestic Surveillance, the Iraq War, and the Black People.​
Whether its racism that people end up better off if they have lower time preferences.​
Social Media is killing us because its the prisoner's dilemma, if I'm offline but everyone else is online then its worse than if we were both just online all the time regardless of the possibility that everyone taking a break would be for the best.​
The time for action was probably before we were born, and it's too late to do anything now so we may as well enjoy the lolcows of modernity.​
The Alphabet Agencies either can't or won't end the Mexican Cartels, and what that implies.​
Businesses are woke because Unions don't form under a multicultural workforce, and immigrants are cheaper.​
Black Hebrew Israelites/Nation of Islam​
That whole hubbub about Jews taking land in west Jerusalem & pushing Palestinians into east Jerusalem back in 1948, and now jews also taking east Jerusalem too without giving west Jerusalem back that's in the news right now​
oh, and
*THE DOMESTIC POLITICS OF ISRAEL. *Can you name one political party in the History of Israel?  How about any in the history of Canada, UK, Germany (you know the one), or China?


----------



## Maratus volans (May 21, 2021)

The American Left won, finally and decisively, when the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was passed.  

All conservative politics since then has involved either fighting rearguard actions or dodging the issue entirely by pretending the free market is somehow aligned politically with the Right.  Sure, there are still conservatives, but their ability to enact policies is effectively dead, subject to dismantling by the courts and regulation by unaccountable federal bureaucracies - see _Obergefell _for gay marriage or _Bostock _for transgender rights.  The only way to reverse this and allow conservativism to function as a real political force again is to repeal the CRA, but that is politically impossible now.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (May 21, 2021)

lurk_moar said:


> The reality is Muslims face way more persecution and hatred than Christians, but they just grin and bear it instead of whinnying like little bitches.


Maybe they should stop fucking goats and snackbaring and people would like them more


----------



## Enig (May 21, 2021)

*The Cum Shortage*​Too much jerkin off without time to collect the cum for boofin' so now there's not enough boof cum to go around and the underclasses are starting to get desperate.


----------



## Wormy (May 22, 2021)

Maratus volans said:


> The only way to reverse this and allow conservativism to function as a real political force again is to repeal the CRA, but that is politically impossible now.


"You see folks, the only way we can fix America is to make those damn niggers drink at separate water fountains and keep them out of Woolworths." 

Yea, not sure who you're going to win over with that proposal. Thank the gods.


----------



## Plunkie (May 27, 2021)

*The manufacturing chain of green energy*
People talk about this, but I'm surprised it's not as frequent. They hand-wave away any further inspection into the cost of manufacturing green energy options, both monetarily and environmentally, saying "eh, it'll pay for itself".

*Monetary abuse of the healthcare system towards troons*
People love to bitch and moan about the healthcare system, how expensive it can get in countries like America, and how unnecessary some diagnoses are, but it's handwaved away when you ask why healthcare performers are so damn eager to accept trans patients, primarily in an attempt to shake off any potential transphobia.


----------



## Image Reactions (May 27, 2021)




----------



## biozeminadae1 (Jun 8, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> *Genocide*​
> You’re not supposed to ask why the Jews have gonocided most of the populations around them and then bragged about it in their holy books, but you can ask about the holocaust unless you ask the wrong questions and then you’ll go to prison.
> ​


Aside from the conquest of Canaan, almost every war the ancient Israelites had involved them killing in defense of their lands or killing each other. Although they did kill off the males of some tribe, so that the Benjamins could repopulate their own tribe. After they were slaughtered by the other 11 tribes of Israel...
The Israelites were conquered by practically every one that went through the Levant, they weren't good at genocide.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 8, 2021)

biozeminadae1 said:


> Aside from the conquest of Canaan, almost every war the ancient Israelites had involved them killing in defense of their lands or killing each other. Although they did kill off the males of some tribe, so that the Benjamins could repopulate their own tribe. After they were slaughtered by the other 11 tribes of Israel...
> The Israelites were conquered by practically every one that went through


Considering jews orchestrated a worker's revolution in Russia and tried to orchestrate one in Germany, but failed after a year of civil war, what prevents the germans from making the same claim to defending their lands as the ancient israelites did?


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Jun 8, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Considering jews orchestrated a worker's revolution in Russia and tried to orchestrate one in Germany, but failed after a year of civil war, what prevents the germans from making the same claim to defending their lands as the ancient israelites did?


Nothing? They can claim that if they want and it would be correct.
If you're trying to say that the:
Philistines - foreign aggressors.
Egyptians - foreign aggressors.
Assyrians - foreign aggressors.
Were not invaders of other peoples territory, I don't know. Read some Middle Eastern history.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 8, 2021)

biozeminadae1 said:


> Nothing? They can claim that if they want and it would be correct.


It would be "hate speech" and it would probably land you in jail.



biozeminadae1 said:


> Were not invaders of other peoples territory



Who is we?


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Jun 8, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> It would be "hate speech" and it would probably land you in jail.


Then get an attorney.



Lemmingwise said:


> Who is we?


What? I'm just saying that the Ancient Israelites were under attack by foreigners, which is why they glorify their victories in the Torah.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jun 8, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> TBF anyone who's paying attention knows they'll all be replaced by chinks within the next century.
> Chang is not going to let Jamal dirty up his new home.


The Changs are suffering a demographic nosedive. I suspect a good deal of Africa without useful resources will be abandoned to the joggers, the desperate and the fearless. Still the useful bits will be on Charlie Chang's shortest leash.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 26, 2021)

*Pitbulls*

We talk about the breed itself as though this is an abstract issue, but the Pitbull lobby is actively is taking unlicensed dogs from ghettos in Los Angeles and St Louis and exporting them all over the country. They change the dogs names multiple times to hide biting records, and activists actively shill these dogs to families as family dogs. The most violent dogs are getting passed around and being abandoned more than ever. We're going to suddenly wake up in a world where the main argument for guns is the roving packs of pitbulls that randomly attack people.


----------



## Never Scored (Jul 26, 2021)

From a purely biological standpoint, because a man can impregnate multiple women at once, but a woman can only be impregnated by a single man at any one time, logically it is in the man's best interest to impregnate as wide a range of women as possible, while it is in the woman's best interest to be selective and select someone with the most desirable traits to impregnate her. This is why people are naturally more inclined to judge a women who sleep around than men. This is why many animals, such as lions, live in groups with one male and many females.

Now, do I personally think in a world where 99% of the time we have sex purely for hedonistic pleasure it matters that much? No I don't. I think consenting adults should do whatever makes them feel good. However you can't  pretend the different way men who sleep around and women who sleep around a viewed is just patriarchy and doesn't have some inherent logical basis.




Secret Asshole said:


> There is no privilege but class privilege.


I think this is the biggest one. Let's get real here, a black or white guy walking up the street in a three-piece suit with a briefcase is not getting hassled by the cops. A white guy who looks like a meth head probably is. A black guy who looks like a gangbanger probably is.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Jul 29, 2021)

'Trans' being a racket of the Big Pharma, which makes up problems to profit from them.
Autogynephilia.
Islam being a cult breeding terrorists. 
Child grooming and sex with children and young teens being an inseparable part of certain moder-day cultures.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 29, 2021)

Questioning the narrative on vaccines.

Especially the coof "vaccine".


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Jul 29, 2021)

Never Scored said:


> From a purely biological standpoint, because a man can impregnate multiple women at once, but a woman can only be impregnated by a single man at any one time, logically it is in the man's best interest to impregnate as wide a range of women as possible, while it is in the woman's best interest to be selective and select someone with the most desirable traits to impregnate her. This is why people are naturally more inclined to judge a women who sleep around than men. This is why many animals, such as lions, live in groups with one male and many females.
> 
> Now, do I personally think in a world where 99% of the time we have sex purely for hedonistic pleasure it matters that much? No I don't. I think consenting adults should do whatever makes them feel good. However you can't  pretend the different way men who sleep around and women who sleep around a viewed is just patriarchy and doesn't have some inherent logical basis.


I often see this bit of pop-science spread around, and it's incredibly cringey to anyone who's actually a biologist or anthropologist or even a "evolutionary biologist". Human babies need an incredible amount of time and resources and care to survive, resources that historically have come from their one-man-one-woman parents, and any uptick in children produced by a slutty man was balanced out by the astronomically higher childhood death rates that his children had. Nature, genetics, and math do no give a single shit if you sleep with 5 woman and have 60 kids, but only 4 of them survive to reproduce themselves, while your neighbor only fucks one woman but has 6 kids that all survive to adulthood. On top of that there _are_ biological advantages to a female having multiple partners, the most important being genetic diversity in her offspring, and that's why there are very few truly polygamist species- if you leave your mate to go off roving, your mate is going to welcome your similarly roving neighbor into her bed, simple as.

Say what you want about the double standard, but humans as a species do the best when they are at least socially monogamist and societies that err from this norm face repercussions. There's a reason why Christian Europe, despite having the Muslim Ottoman Empire as it's neighbor for a thousand years, never had to worry about being outbreed until the invention of modern medicine and the welfare state.


----------



## Rungle (Jul 29, 2021)

Donating money to Africa is fucking useless.

You can throw money at them all you want but that will only teach them to beg for more, give them tools and they will beat each other to shit with it.
You talk about it in public and your supposedly racist for denying them aid.
Motherfucker we've thrown billions of dollars to people who can barely grasp the concept of money

Tl;dr

We gotta herd the nigger cattle.


----------



## toledo (Aug 3, 2021)

IQ. Specifically whether it's genetic or how it's linked to real-world success


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 3, 2021)

toledo said:


> IQ. Specifically whether it's genetic or how it's linked to real-world success







The silencing of scientific discourse is especially disturbing. Saying one group is better and crediting stuff to genetics is abit silly, but the fact that its verboten to discuss differences is pretty abhorrent.


----------

